# remember back in the olden days ...



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

before the crash  there was someone who mentioned something about aqua glue and i believe they were selling some ... does anyone remember who that was ???


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe it was posted in the "Tailored Aquatics" section and I was told that April stocks it. I also hear she's having a party!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> before the crash  there was someone who mentioned something about aqua glue and i believe they were selling some ... does anyone remember who that was ???


April stocks it. Its amazing stuff, you can "plant" a piece of wood in 5 min instead of hours of tying. Depending on where you are downtown, I can pick it up at Aprils(heading out there once I am done this water change) and drop it off for you or, if you want to pay more, I am sure that Aquariums West carries it too


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Corwin/Munster fish can get this stuff too.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

does anyone know more about how this product works?
can it be used in water while curing or does it jsut dry extremely fast?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

joesephl - thanks so much for the offer, very nice of you but i have just been crazy busy the last week ... i will try and contact april as i need some of that glue :O) i want to make some driftwood trees and a driftwood ladder for my hermit crabs to get to the second level of their crabitat :O) 

(and i am personally boycotting Aquariums West and will not go there, if interested check out my Yelp review)


----------

